# Zeitungsausriss simulieren?



## uschitour (1. November 2005)

Hi !

Wie bekomme ich es hin, dass ein Bild,
in einen simulierten Zeitungsausriss integriert wird.

Soll halt nachher so aussehen als hätte man das Foto aus einer Zeitung ausgerissen...

danke & gruß


----------



## mogmog (1. November 2005)

hallöchen

kannst du mal das bild Posten?


----------



## mogmog (1. November 2005)

ich habe dir mal schnell was vertig gemacht.

das ist eigendlich ganz einfach. (je nach größe der endausgabe)
also ich habe ein bild aus einer zeitung eingescannt was ich vorher ausgerissen habe.
Das Format habe ich dann in Photoshop (tranformieren) angepasst. 
Als nechstes habe ich das bild genommen und mit der Farbe angepasst und den Rastereffekt Filter drüber gejagt. 
mehr ist es eigendlcih nicht. wie mann es wirtuell in Photoshop erstellt hann ich leider nicht sagen. aber ich würde da mal auf der basis schauen Papier zu erstellen!   


grüße


----------



## uschitour (1. November 2005)

Super ! Genauso ! Danke !


----------



## AKrebs70 (1. November 2005)

Hallo!
Wenn dein Problem doch erledigt ist, warum hackst du es dann nicht als sollches ab ;-] ?

Liebe Grüße
Axel


----------



## Tobias Menzel (1. November 2005)

<klugscheissermodus ein>
Ich würde darauf achten, dass in dem eingefügten Bild keine Bereiche sind, die heller als das unbedruckte Zeitungspapier sind (zwischen den Textzeilen), sonst sieht es aus, aus wäre für das Bild ein anderer Papiertyp verwendet worden. Bei dem Beispiel von mogmog ist der Schnee im Hintergrund viel heller als das Papier.
Tipp: Ebenenmodus auf "Abdunkeln" oder "Multiplizieren" stellen.
<klugscheissermodus aus>


----------



## Neurodeamon (1. November 2005)

Alle bilder in Zeitungen haben ein Druckraster. So sieht das nicht echt aus.
Ich hab mal fix das Beispiel mit einem Raster versehen. 

Das Raster bekommt man mit dem Filter -> Vergröberungsfilter -> Farbraster.


----------



## hotschen (2. November 2005)

Stimmt, ein Druckraster haben sie. Aber mal ehrlich, wenn in meiner Zeitung so ein Bild wäre, würd ich sie abbestellen. Das Raster ist definitiv viel zu grob.


----------



## Neurodeamon (2. November 2005)

hotschen hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das Raster ist definitiv viel zu grob.


Ist ja auch nur ein Beispiel  
Wie man sehen kann habe ich auch nicht die zu hellen Stellen korrigiert.
Ich halte die Menschen für so klug selbst die kleinen Dinge in Ordnung bringen zu können


----------



## uschitour (8. November 2005)

Bin noch nicht zu gekommen:
Hier die ersten Ergebnisse (bißchen muss ich noch dran pfeilen...)


----------

